# Ball Pythons > BP Husbandry > Advanced BP Husbandry >  Small Bump On the Top of her Head

## Jyson

Hey Guys,
So one of my female ball pythons (Juno,) has a small bump on the top of her head (right inbetween her eyes.) Since my vet moved, I'm currently looking for a new vet. In the mean time I was wondering if y'all have any input or experience on this. 

There is no sign of infection, or irratation both on her head and inside her mouth. It's just a small bump underneath the skin, and appears to be about half the size of a BB pellet (my best guess, maybe 3 milimeters in diameter. Pimple sized.) Also she has started going off feed (not a good sign.  :Sad: ). My worst and growing fear is that it's cancerous.

Normally I would have pics, but the bump isn't easy to photograph (I've tried many times already.)

----------


## LadyOhh

http://heathersherpsblog.blogspot.co...hino-ball.html

Like this?

----------

_Jyson_ (01-24-2011)

----------


## Jyson

> http://heathersherpsblog.blogspot.co...hino-ball.html
> 
> Like this?


I completely forgot about that!  Yeah that looks right, except on her it's much smaller and no visible discoloration. Also it's higher up (if that matters.) Her bump feels somewhat hard to the touch, is your albino's bump like that, Heather?

----------


## Clementine_3

My IJ had a bump on his nose, he ended up having to have it surgically removed.  It was a mass of infected necrotic tissue, it would flare up and subside but then really got big.  It was probably due to a rub on the cage latch, not totally sure what caused it though.
There is a thread in the Morelia section, I don't know how to link it from my phone and tapatalk.  There is a pic of it though.

----------

_Jyson_ (01-24-2011)

----------


## LadyOhh

> Her bump feels somewhat hard to the touch, is your albino's bump like that, Heather?


Yes... Soft enough to feel it as flesh, but hard enough to not go away with pressure.

----------

_Jyson_ (01-24-2011)

----------

